# 2006 Passat 2.0T VE Front/Rear Brake question



## b6turbopassat (Aug 14, 2008)

ok I was looking into putting slotted rotors, and mitek cermaic pads on the front and rear of my car.....is changing brakes in vw like any other car.....or do you have to have vagcom? What do i need to do to do to install these by myself?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you need a VAG-COM & a battery charger for the rear.
Go search around the B6 Passat forum


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Vag Com to change pads and rotors????














You do need a rotating retractor for the rear calipers..DO NOT try and use a C clamp like you can on the fronts...Autozone here loans out the caliper retractor kit...Also..you need to remove the caliper carriers to change discs...I'm betting the rears are just like my MKV..the carrier bolts are special(14mm triple square head bolts) and strech bolts that are NOT REUSABLE..order these from your dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: Get torque specs on those stretch bolts they should read something like "Torque to XX ft lbs..then 1/4 (or 1/2) turn more".


_Modified by spitpilot at 6:08 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Vag Com to change pads and rotors????














You do need a rotating retractor for the rear calipers..DO NOT try and use a C clamp like you can on the fronts...Autozone here loans out the caliper retractor kit...Also..you need to remove the caliper carriers to change discs...I'm betting the rears are just like my MKV..the carrier bolts are special(14mm triple square head bolts) and strech bolts that are NOT REUSABLE..order these from your dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: Get torque specs on those stretch bolts they should read something like "Torque to XX ft lbs..then 1/4 (or 1/2) turn more".

_Modified by spitpilot at 6:08 PM 10-6-2008_

The passat rear calipers costs $440 a side. 
IT IS DIFFERENT FROM A MKV REAR CALIBER.

I bet your caliper doesn't look like this:








..hint, it has an electronic parking brake


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
The passat rear calipers costs $440 a side. 
IT IS DIFFERENT FROM A MKV REAR CALIBER.

I bet your caliper doesn't look like this:








..hint, it has an electronic parking brake


Good god...














Could Audi/VW make things any more complicated and expensive than that?














I mean how hard is it to pull on an e brake? Passat drivers damn well better flush brake fluid on time every time..having a pair of these babies crap out from corrosion would pay for a zillion brake flushes!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the Tiguan gets an electronic parking brake also


----------

